# more over thinking ....lol



## aon1 (Mar 5, 2016)

The input on my post about calves the other day got me thinking about my whole work out so here's where it went. 

I cant list exact workouts or style because i change it according to what im feeling every workout , heavy,light,medium,rep,set numbers ect. Whatever it takes to feel like i killed it that work out. Im also going to give feeder work outs a try switching back and forth between shoulders bys trys daily.

Opinions appreciated.

The cardio below is currently at 45 min daily increasing 15 min a month up to 1.25 hrs daily

Day 1 cardio
         Push

Day 2cardio
          Pull
          Calves
Day3 cardio
          Push
Day 4cardio
         Pull 
         Then later in the day full legs
Day 5 cardio
          Rest then depending how I feel either start over the next day or rest if needed.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 6, 2016)

Sounds like you train instictiviely, and old school approach and actually a useful approach.  your training regime is intense at 5 days in a row.  Then a double on the 4th day.  I am going to guess your in your 20's most guys cant run with your intensity week after week.  IMO im approaching 50 and my rest days are more important now than they training days, sounds backwards I know, those of you who are in my age group understand.  
Some days I can go heavy and hard. some days no way! I have to adjust to weights and what my body is saying.  Inturn, my workouts are solid and I get sore.  The only thing I would add or give advice on is "rest" may be 1 more day of rest.  Plenty of sleep and lastley diet has to be clean and full of good calories.

Good luck with this and keep us posted,


----------



## aon1 (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm early 40 , I've just started running like this but what brought me to this is I always felt a 3 on 1 off was a lot more rest than my upper body was needing, then after thinking about what hawk said the other day got me thinking I would benefit from running upper body back to back then hit legs at the end , this would work on getting upper body where it needs to be and keep legs from over growing while still working the positive of my calves if that makes sence.

I've also come to realize that if I run a pre determined program of sets,reps, ect no matter if I go heavy low reps or light high reps I don't feel I get t a good workout nor do I really get sore after. But doing what I feel for the day has really changed that, I havnt had a bad workout since, and I've been doing it for a good while now.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 7, 2016)

aon1 said:


> I'm early 40 , I've just started running like this but what brought me to this is I always felt a 3 on 1 off was a lot more rest than my upper body was needing, then after thinking about what hawk said the other day got me thinking I would benefit from running upper body back to back then hit legs at the end , this would work on getting upper body where it needs to be and keep legs from over growing while still working the positive of my calves if that makes sence.
> 
> I've also come to realize that if I run a pre determined program of sets,reps, ect no matter if I go heavy low reps or light high reps I don't feel I get t a good workout nor do I really get sore after. But doing what I feel for the day has really changed that, I havnt had a bad workout since, and I've been doing it for a good while now.



Well, you know I'm on board brother and I like your plan. I am currently training everything 3week and I its the shit. First, I believe it is the most effective, but it's fun hitting things 3x week. But your 3 on 1 off will be similar in that training is short and sweet. And training instinctively you should be able to adjust on the fly.

Hawk


----------



## aon1 (Mar 7, 2016)

So far it has been good,I'm someone that enjoys the workout and was getting into a rut and its turned that around.


----------



## rangerjockey (Mar 7, 2016)

Damn, now I feel like a lop. Ok its on now.
:action-smiley-064:


----------



## psych (Mar 7, 2016)

wave training and feeder workouts!!!!!!! This is my shit!  don't take weeks off just taper or balance intensity/volume over time.


----------



## aon1 (Mar 19, 2016)

The training is working well but is kicking my ass pretty good by the time I get to my full leg session, I feel this last leg session suffered. My question here is to you guys that train like this do you think I'm going to be better off to just add prework ect. and push on through or add a separate leg day instead of the double.


----------



## aon1 (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm thinking since its not a recovery issue but rather an energy issue I'd be better pushing through.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 21, 2016)

Really its going to be up to you figuring it out. Keep in mind that it is ok to treat every body part different. I suspect with some observation you will sort this out. I will give you my own routine as an example. Currently I am doing everything 3x week. Monday i do half, Tuesday the other half then Thursday and Friday are full body. Early in the week I do more sets while later in the week I do less. 

Now, with most of my body I do 5 sets and 3 sets respectively. But with legs I only 2 sets on each training day. My legs do not recover like other bodyparts. I also do less for triceps since they take a pounding from all the pressing work, but my tris suck and just do not recover as fast. So they get a bit less direct work as well.

Hawk


----------



## aon1 (Mar 21, 2016)

I hit the double a little different and it worked a little better ,I was working out around 3hrs a session counting cardio then coming back forna few hours for legs. This go I held back a little on back which sped up the session then just hit legs immediately, it worked better. I think with a little change to my pre work shakes and intra drink it will pay off and work out well.

I will keep your program in mind as I tweek mine as I go,thanks for the reply.


----------

